# pics from da weekend



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tater loves ta share. so i thougth id put some pics up. just thought i'd share since it does involve Eugene Choe catchin his first drumfish

we get down south late. but i got lucky enough to score me some cobbs before i got down. I love me some cobbs. I call eugene and apologize for being late and tell him that i'll be on the beach by midnite. He asks me that late? I say dood... you wanna catch fish or did ya drive 7 hours to sleep? He tells me he'll be out in 15 minutes.

he shows up and we do the Hi im Neil, this is my friend tater, Hi, Im eugene. I start givin him chit about his waders (he forgot bootfoot means ya gotta buy boots!!!) so i show him howta rig one up. we all get rigged up and tie on a cobb head and hit da water. first cast... fish on








a coupla casts later








then i look at tater and eugene and say ya'll gonna watch or catch fish... and damn if this didnt happen








then eugenes shock breaks. I ask him what kinda knot. he says uni.... then also informs me that he's usin 15lb test. I told him man your a motivated first timer! we go back to the truck and tie on a bimmini/nail and get him a drum rig and go back out... he gets bowed up, i was yellin at him, up down, over under he did absolutely great!








we didnt get a good shot of his first, but it was a nice fish! he looks like a pig in poo. or i guess an asian in rice! he did great.
a lil later i pick up a yearling








eugene hooks up his first pig(this guys gonna start thinkin its too easy!)








i get lucky a coupla more times
















tater gets another too








some of the pics from the night didnt turn out, but i wanted eugene to see the pics, and I wanted to congratulate him as well!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that last pic was a repeat.. sorry, this was his biggie


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang bud,, you growed one of them Bloodhound noses for the Reds?  

Great job to all of you and Eugene ya couldnt have been in better company then them two clowns but dont tell them I said so or their heads might just swell up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... great report NTKG and nice pics. Congrats to Eugene and Tater!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

damn.. I'm jealous... but happy for you guys.. 

Nice jobs..


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Great pics! I know everybody was having a blast!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great report, prolly woulda made more sense on th NC board but nice fish guys...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i say hey neil, i wanna get on a big fish can you show me round, he says comon down, i say when, then where, then ok. and so he gets me on em, just like that!! way too easy, haha (i know i got really lucky)
haha, it was a blast. neil, jamie (tater), wheat, and a few others, hilarious guys. boy was it a drunken ******* mess. haha. (neil was born the wrong race, either that or he thinks he/s white!) anyways will deff do it again. with em. too bad al, and teo didnt get down there, neil said they were supposed to show up too. 
well thanks again to everyone there, great hospitality, esp neil and jamie. me and big-e had a blast and lookin foward for next times.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

oh yeah btw, i got yelled at by neil. i answered the phone and said goodnight to my girl, so he says thats why you come out here to get away from that, leave that chit at home, or something like that. 
so the next day after everyones drunk me and tater start messing with neil cuz he wants to crash out early. so we bust his room door down and proceed to jump on him while hes all bundled in his sleeping bag...that mudder , you know what he's doin...well ill tell ya hes all oh amanda this and oh amanda that. you sack of hypocritical chit. what happened to leave that chit at home!!! haha. much love though.
haha neil check out my new myspace pics haha. oh yeah and i wanna put up that pic of me you and my first drum, even though ive got my arm all up its gill. its a first timers mistakes, live and learn, but i still like it cuz its my first big drum adn the person who got me on em. and if anyone gives anyone crap bout the mistake, o well, get a life. live and learn. aight hit me up laters.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Bravo!!!!! Nice pics...great catches


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to get down there and just catch one of them. Like I been saying I live in the wrong part of the country. Nice job thanks for sharing


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Way to go*

nice pics. Gotta ask how you get your pics to turn out. 

I managed to beach a 45" red Saturday night, point area, but pictures turned out like crap, totally dark, despite the moon.

Using spotlights for Pics?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Helluva Nice Run Fellas...*

Great workmanship and teamwork... Man those are some nice feesh. I'm all most get'n the urge to roll down to the Carolinas this weekend but I feel I would get a rude awakening w/ a cast iron skillet up against my head...    

Anyways, Eug.. glad to see you got into your first big red, haven't fished w/ NTKG or any of the other folks listed but from other members and posts he and the AC are a class act. 

Kudos on a great outing...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice job!!!.......the R


----------



## nightstriker (Nov 7, 2006)

*nightstriker*



NTKG said:


> tater loves ta share. so i thougth id put some pics up. just thought i'd share since it does involve Eugene Choe catchin his first drumfish
> 
> we get down south late. but i got lucky enough to score me some cobbs before i got down. I love me some cobbs. I call eugene and apologize for being late and tell him that i'll be on the beach by midnite. He asks me that late? I say dood... you wanna catch fish or did ya drive 7 hours to sleep? He tells me he'll be out in 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wow, you guys had a blast! Some very nice fish. That kind of action will get the blood pumpin and the soreness the next morning, cranking up!! I can't wait to have some fun like that. I'm in Va. beach. When do the drum run in the surf like that? Some body get back to me with that information..


----------



## nightstriker (Nov 7, 2006)

*nightstriker*

That was some great fishing that night. Congrads to all the guys have a blast in the water. Next! That kind of action will get the blood pumpin and the soreness the next morning, cranking up!! I can't wait to have some fun like that. I'm in Va. beach. When do the drum run in the surf like that? Some body get back to me with that information..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

nightstriker said:


> That was some great fishing that night. Congrads to all the guys have a blast in the water. Next! That kind of action will get the blood pumpin and the soreness the next morning, cranking up!! I can't wait to have some fun like that. I'm in Va. beach. *When do the drum run in the surf like that? Some body get back to me with that information..*


Last month.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Daaaayum son you didn't even mention that this morning while we were getting the Trout skunk. Pretty work, I'll have to do that with you some day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great pics and congrats on the catch.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> Daaaayum son you didn't even mention that this morning while we were getting the Trout skunk. Pretty work, I'll have to do that with you some day.


as much as you've helped me out i'd even be willing to be charter capt that day! yeah this morning.... ewwwww


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good job with the noobie...lol...now the tackle ho part starts...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dawg gone purdy work there, fellas.    

Way to go.

Neil, my brother, you ever gonna slow up this year? 

Somehow I don't think so.

If your mojo holds up, you're gonna be a contender in the Wheeler Tourney.

Tater, good to see ya hookin' up.


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*wow*

someday when i grow up, nice job mates


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

*HUGE "props" to you!*

OUTSTANDING fishing/report/pics! Ain't much better than a big'ole RED.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk on the reds


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

.... you guys need to start carrying a "Sharpie" with you for the drunken carnivals... ain't much funnier than a pic of someone with the sharpie mustache or a "Petey" (like the dog from the Little Rascals... with the circle around his eye).


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*nice work man*

great pics. We didn't find em that big, but we found a few. Just got back and checkin out the new posts, will post some pics in a bit..


----------

